# Newbie Needs Help



## elted (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi all, I'm new here. I have a JW Benson as stated, it's in its original (Blue) case, with the address: 62 & 64 Ludgate Hill, E.C.4. on it.

It has a white face with Roman Numerals, and a seperate dial for the second hand. When closed, the gold case also has Roman numerals on it.

I can't seem to find a date on it. It is in beautiful condition.

The number 2946 is stamped inside the front cover.

I have ths watch in my family as long as I can remember, and I am now looking to see if I can find it's value. It would be better in some collection, rather than in a box at the bottom of my wardrobe.

Any help in valuing it would be most apprieciated.

Ted.

PS. I am trying to get some images up via Photobucket.


----------



## elted (Nov 5, 2012)

Me again,

Here is the link to images: http://s1186.beta.photobucket.com/user/elted1/library/JWBenson#/user/elted1/library/JWBenson?&_suid=135505474961707970527777862093


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

These watches appear quite regularly on eBay and in online auctions (take a look at http://www.the-saleroom.com/en-gb). Track some of these, check their condition and see what they go for.

It always helps to see the face of the watch (I note it's a half-hunter) - check for scuffs, marks, hairlines, chips. Are the hands there? Is the watch running? What state is the case in? Is it silver? Gold? Hallmarked? Dented, worn, scuffed... etc., etc.

All these things can affect desirability and price. I sold a pocket watch for a friend on eBay some weeks ago. It was a Swiss Tavannes movement dating from around 1910, in a 9ct imported gold case. The movement was done for, the casing had a few dings and the dial had several blue hairlines, but the watch sold for Â£150 - probably just for the gold content. In perfect working condition and with a good dial it could have made between Â£350-Â£450. But if the case was just gold-filled, it would probably have made around Â£80 in perfect order.

So, as you can see, to value your watch, you have to do some research into the market and see what's going on out there.


----------



## elted (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks for your reply.

Sorry I omitted the photo of the face =0

Here it is:

http://i1186.photobucket.com/albums/z363/elted1/DSCF0760.jpg

Also the watch is working perfectly. There are no scratches or chips, however there is one small dent in the back.

Thanks again.


----------



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)

Will Fly said:


> These watches appear quite regularly on eBay and in online auctions (take a look at http://www.the-saleroom.com/en-gb). Track some of these, check their condition and see what they go for.
> 
> It always helps to see the face of the watch (I note it's a half-hunter) - check for scuffs, marks, hairlines, chips. Are the hands there? Is the watch running? What state is the case in? Is it silver? Gold? Hallmarked? Dented, worn, scuffed... etc., etc.
> 
> ...


E-Bay is very complicated, the prices vary so much and the descriptions are mad!! Today someone has one that says "solid rolled gold" and another one says "half hunter" when its an open faced one lol.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

I'm afraid the only way to get a true value is to put it up for sale and see what it brings. The pocket watch market is much smaller and nowhere near as established as the wristwatch market.

Rob


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

E-Bay is very complicated, the prices vary so much and the descriptions are mad!! Today someone has one that says "solid rolled gold" and another one says "half hunter" when its an open faced one lol.

Spot on, Ian - you really have to look at a whole range of "for sale" items to get an idea of what's what - and look out for the "crazies". I often save a string of items in my eBay "watch" list and see what the end sale price turns out to be. Not that that's definitive, but - when combined with the "Buy it" non-auction prices - it can be a help. Many people who sell watches on eBay often don't know anything about the item at all. I occasionally find a seller who turns out to be the real deal, and then I look out for items for sale by him/her.

I also occasionally buy pocket watches from UK online auction houses but, to my mind, they can have 3 disadvantages over eBay:

1. The buyer's commission, plus VAT on that commission, can be pretty steep.

2. The shipping charges are often much higher than eBay sellers.

3. The photographs and description are usually rudimentary when compared to the best of the eBay sellers. You really need to get a condition report before bidding online.

Some specialists houses, such as Fellowes, give excellent information and photographs, and will always supply more when asked.

So, on balance, although eBay can be a pain in the proverbial at times, good sellers are a valuable source of watches - and it's possible to get a rough idea of what something might go for. What can put people off buying is a high-priced, non-auction item, a hidden reserve price or a high auction start price. I've always got reasonable prices for anything I've sold by (a) good, plentiful photographs (B) a full and accurate description © no reserve (d) a reasonable start price.

Just my two-pennorth!


----------

